# MARTY'S 2009 BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I need phone nuimbers f or the BEST WESTERN In Nebraska City and any other hotel/motel you may have avaiable for the surounding area


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The Canadian contingent is considering a road trip to return to The Field of Dreams. As I remember, we stayed at a motel next to a truck stop on the highway.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

To add to Paul's comment, we stayed at the Super 8 just acrossthe bridge in Iowa. Very reasonable rates and more than adequate accomodation.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

402-873-7000 best western

I need to bring up the info


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I was going to spluge this year and stay at the Lied Lodge in Nebraska City ,but we have another roadtrip at the same time and I just couldn't fit the two together.
http://www.liedlodge.org/index.cfm


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I called the Nebraska City Inn and made reservations for Sept. Now I am all set

I have my reservations for Marty's and THE BIG TRAIN SHOW.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04/15/2009 3:48 PM
Ok I called the Nebraska City Inn and made reservations for Sept. Now I am all set

I have my reservations for Marty's and THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. 



Me too, John..... Then there's Dan Hoag's Open House in Phoenix this weekend....


----------

